# PC Magazine preview of LR6



## LDS (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2482234,00.asp


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 21, 2015)

"Lightroom's HDR tool lets you combine two shots of the same scene shot at different exposures to produce a result with equalized lighting"? I hope this is wrong.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 21, 2015)

CTJohn said:


> "Lightroom's HDR tool lets you combine two shots of the same scene shot at different exposures to produce a result with equalized lighting"? I hope this is wrong.



Why?


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 21, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > "Lightroom's HDR tool lets you combine two shots of the same scene shot at different exposures to produce a result with equalized lighting"? I hope this is wrong.
> ...


HDR with two shots only is a lot less than other software offers. I typically bracket 3 shots at a minimum.


----------



## LDS (Apr 21, 2015)

CTJohn said:


> "Lightroom's HDR tool lets you combine two shots of the same scene shot at different exposures to produce a result with equalized lighting"? I hope this is wrong.



Let's wait for a more professional review... the author doesn't look to be an expert in image processing software.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 21, 2015)

i think they meant with two or more. there is NO WAY that adobe messed up that bad and only allowed for two shot HDR's.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 21, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> i think they meant with two or more. there is NO WAY that adobe messed up that bad and only allowed for two shot HDR's.



There's no room for positive optimism here Keith, we must assume the worst and lament.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 21, 2015)

Skirball said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > i think they meant with two or more. there is NO WAY that adobe messed up that bad and only allowed for two shot HDR's.
> ...



Better yet, we *must* assume that this is a vast conspiracy by Adobe.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 21, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> i think they meant with two or more. there is NO WAY that adobe messed up that bad and only allowed for two shot HDR's.



Two shots works the best, however.


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2015)

Skirball said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > i think they meant with two or more. there is NO WAY that adobe messed up that bad and only allowed for two shot HDR's.
> ...



Why the pessimism?


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 21, 2015)

sanj said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > keithfullermusic said:
> ...



I don't think that wsa pessimism, I think it was sarcasm.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 21, 2015)

Adobe will add one more image to the HDR starting capacity per incremental upgrade. 

Let the whining begin! 

Let the SPEED TESTS begin!

Whoohooo!


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 21, 2015)

I think you should know that Panos and especially HDRs work in a fundamentally different way in LR than in ordinary pano stitchers or HDR tools.

If you shoot raw, they merge the raw images and create a new raw image. The only non-raw things are that they are demosaiced and, of course, merged. But you still get a scene-referred raw image to play with.

For raw originals, HDRs work best with just two images as I said. This is because they are linear and can thus be merged in a near-perfect fashion. Merging two images that are 6 stops apart is no problem.


----------



## meywd (Apr 21, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> I think you should know that Panos and especially HDRs work in a fundamentally different way in LR than in ordinary pano stitchers or HDR tools.
> 
> If you shoot raw, they merge the raw images and create a new raw image. The only non-raw things are that they are demosaiced and, of course, merged. But you still get a scene-referred raw image to play with.
> 
> For raw originals, HDRs work best with just two images as I said. This is because they are linear and can thus be merged in a near-perfect fashion. Merging two images that are 6 stops apart is no problem.



If that's how it really works then its a must have


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 21, 2015)

meywd said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should know that Panos and especially HDRs work in a fundamentally different way in LR than in ordinary pano stitchers or HDR tools.
> ...



That's how it really works. Trust me.

Incidentally, the new raw image for HDR is a floating point encoded DNG file. DNG is used for the stitched panorama as well, though I'm not sure of the internal format.


----------

